# Haye/Chisora RbR Updates & Discussion Thread



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxNation are on air from 7pm tonight. This is a freeview period until 7:30. To subscribe, visit www.boxnation.com

*** Ringwalks for Haye/Chisora are expected around quarter to 10 ***

I'll be doing a round by round updates for tonight's fights for the front page as well as posting them in here if anyone's interested - http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?263-Haye-vs-Chisora-live

*Running Order for tonight:*

Contest # 1 - 18:00 hrs - 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Light-Welterweight Contest - *BRADLEY SAUNDERS V KEVIN McCAULEY*
Contest # 2 - 8 X 3 Minute Rounds Welterweight Contest - *RONNIE HEFFRON V PETER McDONAGH*

MUSIC BREAK - 'ANGEL'

Contest # 3 - THE VACANT WBO INTERNATIONAL MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP - 12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 160 lbs - *MATTHEW HALL V GARY O'SULLIVAN*

MUSIC BREAK - 'CLEMENT MARFO & FRONTLINE'

Contest # 4 - THE VACANT WBO EUROPEAN LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP - 12 X 3 Minutes Rounds - *LIAM WALSH V DOMENIC URBANO*

Contest # 5 - 21:50 (Ring Walks Commence)
THE VACANT WBO AND WBA INTERNATIONAL HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
*DERECK CHISORA V DAVID HAYE*

Contest # 6 - FLOATER - 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Contest - *KARL BRABAZON V JANISCERNOUSKIS*

23:00 HRS CLOSE


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What's everyone's final thoughts for tonight then? 

Mine.. Team Haye. :bbb


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Starting to think Haye just bombs him out tbg. I'll be back for the main event, going to eat now.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so fucking excited, I'm going to do a little dance.

Looking forward to the Hall fight - it should be entertaining whilst it lasts. 

The closer to the fight the more confident I am that Haye wins this. I reckon it goes the full 10 rounds, but there won't be an argument over who the decision should go to.

Hahahhahaha time for another little dance!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Undercard Update*: Bradley Saunders has beaten Kevin McCauley by 6 round points win in the first fight of the night.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

What happened to Dappy? :|


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I've closed the poll from the build up thread now.. 

68 out of 83 posters (82%) think Haye will win, with 41 (49.4% of the overall vote) expecting it inside the distance.
Only 15 (18%) think Chisora wins, with 10 predicting a stoppage and 5 by decision.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm predicting Haye UD, though I hope Chisora wins. :bbb

WAR!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

My vote from the poll for Chisora by decision was a mistake :yep

Looking forward to the Hall fight, which should be a good show opener :good


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

By the way, did anyone else see this comment from Buncey's Twitter the other day:

"Chin debates. Del knocked spark out as amateur by kid from Haringey. Haye got up against Twite. Why the chin fixation by weary pundits?" 

Anyone know who knocked Chisora out? :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And we're on!

"HE GLASSED ME!"


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

He glassed me! :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

And now they've got Cleverly on....


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye on points I reckon. Unlike most I'm not firmly supporting one fighter, just hoping for a good fight :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> And now they've got Cleverly on....


They should've called the channel WarreNation. It sounds better.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Clev is on, now I'm excited. :jjj


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Buffer is a fucking sell out:bart


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_Now _I've got that big fight feeling. :bbb

Picture quality looks better than it usually does. :think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks great at Marks place anyways mate.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

David Price has some massive fucking ears!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

delete, double post.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Looks great at Marks place anyways mate.


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Who are those twats in the ring? :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What is this shite. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Michael Buffer selling BoxNation


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank's really getting all the value he possibly can out of Buffer :lol:. Voicing all these promos.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buffer made that promo twice as good as it should've been.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

How much was Buffer paid to say this shite?

Easiest job in the world he has, fair play to him.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Buffer made that promo twice as good as it should've been.


The list of fights they put up was pretty good though to be fair. Not sure about the MMA shite they tried to slip in


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why in the name of Christ do they have such a shit band playing?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> The list of fights they put up was pretty good though to be fair. Not sure about the MMA shite they tried to slip in


I'm well up for the MMA stuff, so long as it's only in addition to some boxing rather than in the place of.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Why in the name of Christ do they have such a shit band playing?


They're warming up for @MagicMan91


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> They're warming up for @MagicMan91


:yep


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank in full spin mode.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

What song have they got on in the background there?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This thread is going to be flooded with my inane posts, even more than usual, I'm pumped.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Frank: "The Luxembourg boxing federation are affiliated with the EBU.. for now" :lol:

I love how he's still pretending that the only reason he's involved with this show is because he's Chisora's manager. He's not promoting it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Ishy Avatar for you mate;


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Team Haye's Irish ambassador reporting for duty.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Frank: "The Luxembourg boxing federation are affiliated with the EBU.. for now" :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby :hi:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Im going for Haye between 4 - 6... Can see it being similar to the Audley fight in the first couple of rounds. Chisoras chin taking him a bit further than it took Harrison.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

We currently have as many users online as ever! and the main event is still nearly 3 hours from starting :hat


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Ishy Avatar for you mate;


Why, thank you Bryn.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy Get promoting on Twitter B @Roe.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Pabby :hi:


:hi:

Bello Bryn.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't suppose the RBR auto Refresh thing is ever gonna come back is it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Why, thank you Bryn.


No sweat. :good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Don't suppose the RBR auto Refresh thing is ever gonna come back is it?


I hope not, it was shite.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Don't suppose the RBR auto Refresh thing is ever gonna come back is it?


I think people voted against it


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

No way. Having to refresh constantly and read 20 messages a time is shite.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> No way. Having to refresh constantly and read 20 messages a time is shite.


In theory, it was good. In practice, it didn't work.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The view looks pretty shite from anywhere but the floor seats. Glad I didn't go, Froch-Bute would've been much better. :-(


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

is it me, or is the picture quality on boxnation slightly improved over normal ?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Magic Mark :happy

First live fight then :bbb


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Please send in your scores for these massive UK fights and i will add it to my fighscorecollector blog http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com

Iv'e already put a wee bit of money on Haye to win but by unanimous decision as i think Chisora takes Haye's power although i feel that Chisora isnt fast enough with his handspped or footwork to get at Haye properly. My odds were 5/2 for the Haye Unanimous decision.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Stephen Ormond in the background.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Evening gents. 

I'm ill, been in bed all day & am sipping a lemsip. Been excited about this fight all week but feel like shit :-(

Looking forward to seeing Heffron later, really rate him


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I am going Haye on points, not sure if that's what the judges will say but hey ho. If Haye knocks him out I'll be impressed!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

What happened to The Buffer? Is he back in Vegas for the Khan fight?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

This should be one of the better fights on a relatively underwhelming undercard for a ''massive event''.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*19:41* - *Round 1: 10-9 O'Sullivan* O'Sullivan starts off on the front foot trying to claim the centre of the ring. Hall tries to get inside his jab and works the body well. The Irishman landing the better shots early on with most of Hall's body shots getting blocked. Hall tries to rough him up inside but unable to get much done.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 O'Sullivan*


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Hall.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> is it me, or is the picture quality on boxnation slightly improved over normal ?


I said this earlier.

--------------------------------------------------------

Sully takes the first.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

20-19 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sully just nicks it at the end. 20-18 O'Sullivan.

Sully needs to work the body, he'll have success there.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*19:45* - *Round 2: 10-9 Hall.* Hall continues the pace in which he finished the opener. Bobbing and weaving inside and whipping in hooks to head and body. O'Sullivan's activity has dropped and he's not really landing much effective although he did catch Hall coming in with a left hook. Another close round, Hall edging it this time.

*My Scorecard: 19-19*


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

2 close rounds, gave Hall the 1st & Spike the 2nd. Shaping up nicely, should be a good start to the night


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I said this earlier.


sorry bryn...didnt see your post.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

they said michael collins.....they mean pascal collins ??


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

29-28 O'Sullivan.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

30-28 Hall. 

Some very good work to the body by Hall so far, which is why I'm edging this one to him at the moment.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*19:48* -0 *Round 3: 10-9 Hall.* O'Sullivan still trying to outbox Hall from the outside and looks comfortable doing so. Hall trying to be busy inside but is sometimes having trouble getting there. The standout punch of the fight so far is Hall's left hook to the body and I feel he just outworks O'Sullivan in this round. Very close fight.

*My Scorecard: 29-28 Hall.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> sorry bryn...didnt see your post.


Didn't mean it like that mate! I meant I agree. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*19:53* - *Round 3: 10-9 Hall.* Hall still the aggressor again and lands a few good left hooks. His Tyson-esque style against the taller O'Sullivan makes for a good matchup. More body shots come in from Hall and O'Sullivan doesn't throw enough in thsi round.

*My Scorecard: 39-37 Hall.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

38-38. Hall seems to be coming on stronger.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

39-38 Hall


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

40-37 Hall

O'Sullivan landing some eye-catching shots, but he was just outworked in that round.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hard to score this fight. 38-38


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

50-46 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hall really growing in confidence, 48-47 Hall.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*19:57* - *Round 5: 10-9 Hall.* O'Sullivan finds it difficult to catch Hall cleanly as he bobs and weaves to work inside. He's throwing more punches this session but Hall's aggression and pressure is still the key factor of the fight. Clash of heads inside has caused a cut to the top of Hall's eye but it's not bad. Another Hall round for his pressure and workrate.

*My Scorecard: 49-46 Hall.*


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

49-47 Hall


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

59-56 Hall


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

58-57 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

_Just_ gave that to Sully. Just. 57-57.

Are thet booing Murray!? Bastards.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:02* - *Round 6: 10-9 Hall.* Another similar round. This time O'Sullivan is able to claim the centre of the ring a little more and lands a good right hand towards the end of the round. Hall's aggression not as effective now and O'Sullivan just edges the round.

*My Scorecard: 58-56 Hall.*


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: at Andy Murray getting booed

58-56 Hall, seems to be growing stronger but Spike still landing some quality work.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

68-67 Hall


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

68-66 Hall

O'Sullivan has put a big effort in over the last two rounds.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

67-66 Sully.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:05* - *Round 7: 10-9 Hall.* Another tight and hard fought round. Hall fighting on the front foot may just give him the nod as well as probably landing the more eye-catching blows.

*My Scorecard: 68-65 Hall.*


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

77-76 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

77-75 Sully.

O'Sullivan defending well and getting his own combinations off. Very close fight.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

78-77 Hall


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:09* - *Round 8: 10-9 Hall.* Hall again hustles inside and gets back to bobbing and weaving before flinging those powerful hooks around the guard of O'Sullivan. He makes O'Sullivan work for the full 3 minutes. The Irishman landed a few eye-catching shots half way through the round but the majority of it was shaded by Hall's aggression.

*My Scorecard: 78-74 Hall.*


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hard fight to score. 77-75 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

86-85 Sully.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-86


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

88-86 Hall


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:13* - *Round 9: 10-9 Hall.* Another close round. O'Sullivan blocking a lot of Hall's shots and coming back with some nice boxing from the outside. Hall's efforts are muted for a lot of it but he finishes the round on top. O'Sullivan boxing well but Hall's workrate and front-foot fighting edges a tight one again.

*My Scorecard: 88-83 Hall.*

My card seems too wide cuz this is close :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

96-95 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

96-94 Sully.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:17* - *Round 10: 10-9 O'Sullivan.* Hall again the aggressor inside but O'Sullivan continues to box the better from range and counters well a few times. O'Sullivan just about edges yet another very close 3 minutes.

*My Scorecard: 97-93 Hall.*


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

98-95 Hall


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

106-104 Hall


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Hall! Deserves it. He could stop the lad if he puts shots together from body to head. He's bossing the fight since midway point and O'Sullivan looks to be tiring mentally and physically. 

WAR HAYE!


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

107-105 Hall


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

105-104. Sully.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:21* - *Round 11: 10-9 Hall.* Hall carries on trying to fight his fight and take it inside with good hooks to the body. O'Sullivan struggles to land clean on the busy Hall and isn't as effective this round. O'Sulllivan failed to land many notable shots here and Hall edged another round.

*My Scorecard: 107-102 Hall.*


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:25* - *Round 12: 10-9 O'Sullivan.* O'Sullivan on his toes now and outboxes Hall from range, countering him coming in. This is what he should've doing throughout the fight but he's probably left it too late. Hall closes the gap in the last minute and tries to make it rough inside but isn't able to land much. Clear round for O'Sullivan to end a good fight, one where the scorecards could be closer than I have it.

*My Scorecard: 116-112 Hall.*


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

117-115 Hall


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

116-113 Hall

Good, competitive fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That long left hook to the head was really working for Hall in the last round.

114-114 at the end, fairest card - very close fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

116-112 Hall but lots of close rounds. Spike did fade in the final 3rd of a competitive fight with an attractive clash of styles. 

Wouldnt argue with any result for this fight but I fell Hall did enough to win


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight, I think Hall deserves it.

On a side note, Hall looks like a shorter, thinner, tattooless Arreola.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

117-111? atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:27 - RESULT: Gary O'Sullivan UD* (117-111, 115-114, 117-111)


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

117-111x2 for Spike :huh


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus...:lol:atsch


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Blind judges..... 

Hall was a clear winner.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Got 5 bets on, multi bets on Khan/Haye fights


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i wasnt keeping a round by round score...but at the end i thought hall won that


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Two bullshit cards!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

117-111 x2 Seems strange but a lot of the rounds were fairly similar, the judges were consistent & preferred O'Sullivans cleaner work over Halls pressure & workrate.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

One of those dodgy cards came from Parris btw :lol:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Strange decision given the margins. I though that Hall had done enough to edge that. It was a close fight though..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ishy said:


> One of those dodgy cards came from Parris btw :lol:


:-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

David Price is a fucking mutant.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no problem with the 115-114 card - it was a close fight - but 117-111 x2!? 

I mean come on...


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> David Price is a fucking mutant.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> I have no problem with the 115-114 card - it was a close fight - but 117-111 x2!?
> 
> I mean come on...


:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Smash :deal


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good fight though, Hall deserves a rematch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So sorry for him and Arnie. I think that's Matthew done. I hope he stays in sport, worry about the lad he's a emotional type guy from a rough background.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> So sorry for him and Arnie. I think that's Matthew done. I hope he stays in sport, worry about the lad he's a emotional type guy from a rough background.


Talking about his emotional side, didn't he destroy his Cotto career set after the Margarito fight? :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Smash :deal


:deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

*~*NEWS JUST IN*~*

Nathan Cleverly reveals that Andy Murray is a big tennis fan.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The people booing Murray are major *******.

Typical British fans.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn

No reason really, the fact you were on 99 mentions was kind of bugging me.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> The people booing Murray are major *******.
> 
> Typical British fans.


True mate, why the fuck would they boo him? He made me a fan if anything after that performance against Fed'.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Bryn
> 
> No reason really, the fact you were on 99 mentions was kind of bugging me.


:lol: It was bothering me too.

EDIT: Why did you feel the need to change 'bothering' to 'bugging'?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Bryn

101 > 100


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> EDIT: Why did you feel the need to change 'bothering' to 'bugging'?


:lol: I do that. Go back and change certain words even though it makes no difference.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Talking about his emotional side, didn't he destroy his Cotto career set after the Margarito fight? :lol:


:lol: I never heard this!. He's gone up in my estimations :lol:.

Red T-Shirts in background. WAR HAYE!.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

@Bajingo

Fuck, it doesn't work atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Early knockout :happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

*WAR CHISORA*


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: It was bothering me too.
> 
> EDIT: Why did you feel the need to change 'bothering' to 'bugging'?


I felt it was too severe of a description regarding something of such minuscule proportions.:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> True mate, why the fuck would they boo him? He made me a fan if anything after that performance against Fed'.


Yeah, Murray deserves big props for his effort.

Anything less than complete success from athlete's and they get torn to shreds. Without trying to offended anyone here thats the attitude from British sporting fans. Ive seen it countless times, mostly unjustly.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> @Bajingo
> 
> Fuck, it doesn't work atsch


You can't cheat your way to popularity, @Bajingo. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You can't cheat your way to popularity, @Roe. :-(


Fixed. Does this work?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I felt it was too severe of a description regarding something of such minuscule proportions.:lol:


I can see why that would bother/bug you. (Delete as appropriate)


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

So this girl? The one he smacked on the arse?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Yeah, Murray deserves big props for his effort.
> 
> Anything less than complete success from athlete's and they get torn to shreds. Without trying to offended anyone here thats the attitude from British sporting fans. Ive seen it countless times, mostly unjustly.


I thought the British thing was "we love a loser/tryer." :think

Or does the stereptype change to suit your opinion ;-)


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I can see why that would bother/bug you. (*Delete as appropriate*)


I could if I wanted to............:think


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

corona chicas----------)the sun trolls


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> So this girl? The one he smacked on the arse?


No, that was his ex. The one on behind the ropes is his new mrs


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I forgot Liam Walsh was on the card. Hopefully it's a good one. :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: What the fuck's going on with the music? A techno version of every step you take :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: What the fuck's going on with the music? A techno version of every step you take :lol:


lol..boxnation doing remixes now!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

No naughties with the heads. :nono


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"no naughties with the head" :lol:


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Liam Walsh was a super feather?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm loving how as the sun goes down, the stadium is filling up & the atmosphere keeps building. 

10-9 Walsh but he was rocked by a good left hook


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I thought the British thing was "we love a loser/tryer." :think
> 
> Or does the stereptype change to suit your opinion ;-)


This is just in my experience mate, remember the abuse the English football team got after their performance in the world cup?

Anyways I dont want to get all controversial here, so ill just leave it at that:good


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

10-9 Urbano


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vann made sure Walsh was alright. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*20:57* - *Round 1: 10-9 Walsh.* Walsh boxing well from the back foot in the opener, mixing shots to the head and body as he keeps himself out of harms way. A good left hook inside from Urbano wobbles Walsh with a minute left in the round but he holds on and survives comfortably but that was a worry there, Walsh's legs went for a second. Urbano doesn't let his hands go as much as he probably should at the end and Walsh takes the first.

*My Scorecard: 10-9 Walsh.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> This is just in my experience mate, remember the abuse the English football team got after their performance in the world cup?
> 
> Anyways I dont want to get all controversial here, so ill just leave it at that:good


That's cool mate. :thumbsup


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Urbano


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: On this scheduled fights thing they've put up. Every fight starts with Juan Manuel Marquez then Floyd Mayweather, before going on to announce something like Adrien Broner :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

19-19


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*21:01* - *Round 2: 10-9 Walsh.* Walsh still boxing well from range but Urbano again tries to work inside. He lands the cleaner work and more effective punches.

*My Scorecard: 20-18 Walsh.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

31 Guests viewing this thread. They should all sign up. :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Mickey Vann has footwork like Sugar Ray Leonard. He used to be a ballroom dancer, don't you know.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

19 - 19


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

29 - 28 Walsh. He's starting to take control of the fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*21:05* - *Round 3: 10-9 Walsh.* Liam Walsh working well off the lead left hand and controlling the range of the fight. Urbano attempts to unsettle Walsh inside but Walsh spins away and continues to box smoothly. Walsh links up the right hand a few times at the end of the round and wins it well.

*My Scorecard: 30-27 Walsh.*


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

29-28 Walsh


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27 Walsh

Boxing nicely


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland would spark Walsh with little trouble.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there an age limit to referee with the BBBC or something? I remember Arthur Mercante SR was reffing till he was in his 80's.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Buckland would spark Walsh with little trouble.


:-(


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

39-37 Walsh


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

39-37 Walsh


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

39-37 Walsh


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*21:09* - *Round 4: 10-9 Walsh.* More neat combinations come in from Walsh as he dictates the pace of the fight well. Urbano lands a few right hands and stays the aggressor but the majority of his work is ineffective. Another Walsh round.

*My Scorecard: 40-36 Walsh.*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :-(


He really would. Smith agrees with me.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Is there an age limit to referee with the BBBC or something? I remember Arthur Mercante SR was reffing till he was in his 80's.


Yeah, British board have an age limit, bit shit really. Should just depend on the physical condition of the ref.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

They have to retire at 65 under BBBC rules mate.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Buckland would spark Walsh with little trouble.


I've been saying that for a while mate, Walsh' chin is extremely dodgy.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Yeah, British board have an age limit, bit shit really. Should just depend on the physical condition of the ref.


Aye, Mickey Vann's got Ali esque feet, nothing wrong with his physical condition:thumbsup


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I've been saying that for a while mate, Walsh' chin is extremely dodgy.


His chin ain't the best, but I think it's more to do with his inability to deal with the pace and workrate that Gary would bring.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

49-46 Walsh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> His chin ain't the best, but I think it's more to do with his inability to deal with the pace and workrate that Gary would bring.


Yeah, Bucklands stamina is probably his biggest asset, Walsh starts tiring after 6 and is far too easy to hit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, Bucklands stamina is probably his biggest asset, Walsh starts tiring after 6 and is far too easy to hit.


Agreed mate, he'd be overcome by the workrate. Walsh needs to be more active though, this is his first fight since he kicked off Boxnation last year!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm falling asleep on this fight lads. Walsh is dominating but it's getting dull IMO.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

59-54 Walsh


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

59-54 Walsh


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It really is a shit undercard. Not the sort of co-feature you want to a big fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there a music break after this fight or is it straight onto Haye-Chisora?


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

69-63 Walsh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible card, I'm watching at Marks tonight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Is there a music break after this fight or is it straight onto Haye-Chisora?


I think @MagicMan is on after this fight. :happy


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Is there a music break after this fight or is it straight onto Haye-Chisora?


When you are asking about "music breaks" on a fight card you know that the undercard has been poor


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm falling asleep on this fight lads. Walsh is dominating but it's getting dull IMO.


Yep, It's boring as fuck, I think Walsh is happy to get the 12 rounds in though, he's been out for ages.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I think @MagicMan is on after this fight. :happy


Pretty sure MagicMan's been cancelled :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This'll be stopped now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I think @MagicMan is on after this fight. :happy


Dappy? Please no..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This'll be stopped now.


Perfect timing there. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bit of a shit stoppage but Urbano was losing and getting beat up so fair enough.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Pretty sure MagicMan's been cancelled :-(


What!? :twisted


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit stoppage as usual.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith just said "teak tough" when talking about Awuku :lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hall vs. O'Sullivan was good.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Boxing bingo: Teak tough Ghanian mentioned - everyone drinks 1 shot.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fair play to Walsh. Though that referee won the event!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxNation showing "45 world championship fights" sums up more of how fucked up boxing is than the state of the channel tbh.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a soft stoppage. Humane but soft.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> Boxing bingo: Teak tough Ghanian mentioned - everyone drinks 1 shot.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> That was a soft stoppage. Humane but soft.


Humane on the audience...was a snoozefest.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: That advert...


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Accidently clicked off Marks place and cant get back on atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Final shoutout to TeamHaye.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Smash again! :deal


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Right, let's get this thing going. I just hope that it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Dynamo..lol


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Dynamo is a pimp. That magic trick was only fit for a small child though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my god that was so awkward. Was that even a trick?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Humane on the audience...was a snoozefest.


True


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol, very unusual for a fighter to say theyve had great prep :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Oh my god that was so awkward. Was that even a trick?


My old man who's watching with me said the exact same thing :lol:

"What did he do?" :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Oh my god that was so awkward. Was that even a trick?


lol, i could do that after a few lines...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope Derek comes out to the Only fools and horses soundtrack rather than a cheap imitation of 'ain't toe stopping us now'


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is a @Teeto inspired tweet from Boxnation's Sarah Stone;


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn

who the fuck is Sarah Stone lad? What a coke whore.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Accidently clicked off Marks place and cant get back on atsch


Check your PMs


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> @Bryn
> 
> who the fuck is Sarah Stone lad? What a coke whore.


She's a BoxNation presenter...she is a big fan of yours. :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> She's a BoxNation presenter...she is a big fan of yours. :good


can you please explain what you mean lad?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Proper raining, shades of Hamburg for Haye. He cant fight in the rain :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chucking it down at Upton Park. Haye has never won in the rain!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh no! Fwank has got the weather forecast wrong.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> can you please explain what you mean lad?


She said;

London bound, hair curlers in & *looking scouse.*


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Oh no! Fwank has got the weather forecast wrong.


That's not the only thing he's gonna get wrong tonight,


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> She said;
> 
> London bound, hair curlers in & *looking scouse.*


is she from Liverpool or just on some John Terry's ma type loving scouse cock shit?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

God is angry with Frank for defying the BBBoC. Hope this doesnt kill the crowd atmosphere


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers for pm's lads got it going now. Raind adding to the atmosphere.....hmmmm right


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Oh no! Fwank has got the weather forecast wrong.


Does that surprise you at all? Frank would tell you black is white if he thought it would sell a few more tickets.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any actual boxers at ringside, Sara?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ronnie O'Sullivan has, to quote a wise man, more swagger than Howard Webb.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ronnie O'Sullivan likes watching the exciting fighters like Floyd Mayweather and David Haye :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> is she from Liverpool or just on some John Terry's ma type loving scouse cock shit?


Dunno, she just tweeted again saying: "Teeto needs to put down the digital armour"...whatever that means. :conf


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ronnie didn't have a clue what he was saying really, what a legend.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Fucking Hell, we'll get Agadoo next


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I've already written a complaint into BoxNation about not showing Dappy/MagicMan as advertised.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Ronnie O'Sullivan has, to quote a wise man, more swagger than Howard Webb.


wonders will never cease, Howard Webb has finally been outswagged


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I've already written a complaint into BoxNation about not showing Dappy/MagicMan as advertised.


I, on the other hand.. Have written a letter of thanks.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Dunno, she just tweeted again saying: "Teeto needs to put down the digital armour"...whatever that means. :conf


hahahahah, I will never drop my digital armour Broner


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I, on the other hand.. Have written a letter of thanks.


this


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Del just looks like a fat man in a dressing gown. :lol:


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Buzzing for this. I'm a Haye fan but its hard to dislike Chisora. On behind the ropes when he was sitting with his little dog doing an interview he looked like a cross between Tony Montana, Idi Amin & a bad guy from a bond film. 

This could be something special if Chisora can take Hayes best & keep coming but I dont think he will.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

El Greeno said:


> Does that surprise you at all? Frank would tell you black is white if he thought it would sell a few more tickets.


It doesn't surprise me in the slightest and I think that this will only be his first bad call tonight.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Go on DEL


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> wonders will never cease, Howard Webb has finally been outswagged


He was surpassed long ago by that cowboy dad who shot his daughter's laptop, in my opinion.

He quite literally removed her digital armour that day.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What's that chant? :think


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crowd singing 'You fat bastard'


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol at the crowd chanting... YOU FAT BASTARD


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Chisora coming out to the Tomb Raider soundtrack or something?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I wanted aint toe stopping us now


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is it Mr Blobby?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> he was sitting with his little dog doing an interview he looked like a cross between Tony Montana, Idi Amin & a bad guy from a bond film.
> 
> .


HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao..you fat bastard!! hahahahah


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

That could be anyone under there


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Tune!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> He was surpassed long ago by that cowboy dad who shot his daughter's laptop, in my opinion.
> 
> He quite literally removed her digital armour that day.


omg what a fucking post!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes David


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty good ringwalk I thought, spooky hehe.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Jim Kelly

what's going down my man?! Enjoy the fight brother. Peace to the God Jim Kelly.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I forgot how much I love Delboy.

Still.....war Haye! :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why is Haye getting a good reception? At least Chisora has heart and isn't scared of getting hit.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice umbrella


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems like the rain is enhancing the atmosphere a little bit


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

TEAM HAYE!!!

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Red for danger :deal


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there any way I can keep the volume on but switch Paul Smith off?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Team Gaye are gay...Team Chissy all day.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Is buffer rocking his ibhof ring there?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

WAR CHISORA

Also, I only just realised that this is in the 'round by rounds' section of CHB, I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Team Gaye are gay...Team Chissy all day.


Fuck happened to you man? :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> Is there any way I can keep the volume on but switch Paul Smith off?


:lol:


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye does look a bit nervous


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> @Jim Kelly
> 
> what's going down my man?! Enjoy the fight brother. Peace to the God Jim Kelly.


peace my dude..enjoy the fight!!!! cheers!!!!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> Is there any way I can keep the volume on but switch Paul Smith off?


Ask George Groves.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Teeto said:


> WAR CHISORA
> 
> Also, I only just realised that this is in the 'round by rounds' section of CHB, I didn't even know it existed.


Me too....


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Richie Woodhall is on the radio commentating for TalkSport. He pisses all over Smith as a co-comm.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Boxing Analyst

you fucking legend

Haye is a snake, I've let my beef with him slide these days, but I rightfully held it for a while, 

WAR GSORA, 

I do expect Team Gaye to be celebrating tonight though, let's hope not.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fuck happened to you man? :-(


Haye is clearly the better fighter, but he fought like a coward against Wlad, he's a poof, Chisora a G.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Teeto I love you, man.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye looks cold, like he ain't warmed up. Chisora KO1. :yep


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Teeto I love you, man.


I love you too bro


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye KO1


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Chis lookin tough and fast.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

who is the scouse commentator? I thought it was Bellew but surely it's not?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

1-0 Haye


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Haye 

Rawling on chisoras nuts


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> who is the scouse commentator? I thought it was Bellew but surely it's not?


paul smith


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> who is the scouse commentator? I thought it was Bellew but surely it's not?


Paul Smith.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> who is the scouse commentator? I thought it was Bellew but surely it's not?


Paul Smith

10-9 Haye for me but close


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big left from Chisora, Haye missing pretty much everything but outworked Chisora 

10-9 Haye.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye's wearing trainers :think. Very fast start by his standards. 

10-9 Haye


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Haye looks _very_ open when he uses his left hand for anything but a jab. If Chisora starts left-hooking _with_ Haye he could start having some joy.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye li'l pitty pat punches. Chisora abortive powerbomb attempt and not much else. 10-9 Haye.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

haye cant be on the ropes with this big motho!!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

thanks lads, I should have known that

Smith is a fine commentator, fucker should retire from fighting and just commentate


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora needs to throw


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

Haye has got trainers on


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

20-18 Haye


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chisora needs to start throwing!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's with Haye's Froch-esque wild uppercuts?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

20-18 Haye


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

haye is going to tire if fighting like this..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora will go soon I think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haye was hurt there


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

30-27 Haye


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Wasn't that the 10 second mark when Gsora caught Haye?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

good fight to watch this


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the longer it goes the better it gets for del..haye got caught with a nose shot..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Chisora is in this if he can start throwing more


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

30-27 Haye


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chisora hurt


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

How big are chisoras gloves


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

40-36 Haye


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fucking laptop's crashing lads :lol: Not doing the round by round anymore so keep the cards in here. 4-0 Haye.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

40-36 Haye


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chisora needs to throw the left hook moe and straighten up his right hand, more bodyshots too. David needs to put him on the back foot, seems ineffective and just covers up there


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

woah!!!! what a fuckin shot!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

DOWN YOU GO BUMBACLART!!!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Team Haye motherfuckers!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

fuckin shite stoppage that

credit to David Haye though


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh fuck off ref


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

And that is what a class difference looks like.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

FUCK! Haye actually shows he's can finish!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh fuck off. Not even ten seconds on the bell, got to his feet fine at fucking 7 and said he was alright. Fuck you, ref.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Haye all day baby!! :hi:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hayemaker's back baby! Won the fight and event! :happy


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's get this straight before it get's out of hand: WAS NOT A SHIT STOPPAGE.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Yours,
Team Haye


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really enjoyed that fight, excellent performance by Haye. I really hope the Vitali fight gets made


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i would have liked to see it go into the next round...but ah well, good finish from Haye


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Credit to Haye, he did what Vitali couldnt do!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Didn't show up against Klitschko...


----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Haye was clearly too quick and powerful for Chisora tonight. He won every round for me, though Chisora deserves credit for the way in which he kept putting presuure on Haye and made every round interesting.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Let's get this straight before it get's out of hand: WAS NOT A SHIT STOPPAGE.


Yes, it was. It was a shit fucking stoppage. Fair enough they were big shots but goddamnit what else is a fucking fighter meant to do other than get to his feet at 7 and say he's alright? For fuck sake he was swinging before that and thats why he went down, wasn't bouncing all over the fucking ring like Haye was against Mock.

Total shit. Could've seen another round, I hate when shit like this happens. It was a big shot and he got up at 7 and was fucking alright. Stop stopping fights for fucking anything, it wasn't a 6 round beating.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I wanted Chisora to win, but money is in so all is good


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice end..beef done!!

well done and what a good fight!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Vano-irons - Happy birthday mate :good Hope you enjoyed the fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible stoppage.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair enough for both of them


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i was stunned by the 1st knock out..i thought haye was tiring and keeping it with the jabs etc. damn..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Chisora caught bang square on, I commented on it before the KO. won my bet but feel sorry for Chizzy.

Good sportsmanship by both at the end there.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Yes, it was. It was a shit fucking stoppage. Fair enough they were big shots but goddamnit what else is a fucking fighter meant to do other than get to his feet at 7 and say he's alright? For fuck sake he was swinging before that and thats why he went down, wasn't bouncing all over the fucking ring like Haye was against Mock.
> 
> Total shit. Could've seen another round, I hate when shit like this happens. It was a big shot and he got up at 7 and was fucking alright. Stop stopping fights for fucking anything, it wasn't a 6 round beating.


This.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

It wasn't a shit stoppage. Could have gone on but it wasn't a fucking travesty that the ref stopped it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The slo-motion replays looked brutal. Good stoppage as well. Haye was really teeing off in the 5th & had already landed some good shots. Had the fight gone on Chisora wouldve been badly hurt.

Nice too see them all hugging after the final bell, great fight tonight.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Delboy still looked dazed at the end there, maybe the Ref called it right ..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Vano-irons - Happy birthday mate :good Hope you enjoyed the fight


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Roe>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

It was a shit stoppage, that's not discrediting Haye at all though, Haye battered Dereck there and was well winning it, but at the point at which it was stopped, Dereck was ok to continue. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Yes, it was. It was a shit fucking stoppage. Fair enough they were big shots but goddamnit what else is a fucking fighter meant to do other than get to his feet at 7 and say he's alright? For fuck sake he was swinging before that and thats why he went down, wasn't bouncing all over the fucking ring like Haye was against Mock.
> 
> Total shit. Could've seen another round, I hate when shit like this happens. It was a big shot and he got up at 7 and was fucking alright. Stop stopping fights for fucking anything, it wasn't a 6 round beating.


Dry your eyes, mate. He did get up, well done to him, but his legs were gone. Chisora was done.

Why would you want him to get completely knocked unconscious, you fucking sadist.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

so unhaps

LOL nah Haye, he'll probs not be champion one day.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Lulz @ ESB getting crashed by Haye v Chisora


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

"Welcome back David Haye" Dan Rafeal on Epix.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chisora should be ashamed of himself though...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i was really warming up and crash wollop!
props to haye for that..chisora came to fight and hope he comes back stronger!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> "Welcome back David Haye" Dan Rafeal on Epix.


:rofl What a twat.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Both men acting very well now


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

ok might as well get some sleep before khan-garcia...do we think it will start around 4am?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> Lulz @ ESB getting crashed by Haye v Chisora


We're having a bit of trouble here to, it said to me a few times when I tried to log back on here that the site had reached his resource capacity or something like that...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

team haye, team frank and team chisora..unite!!!

lmao @ this sing a long!!! awwwwwwwww


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The boxing board and Sky sports pay per view must be kicking themselves :rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I just realised that GSora won the EVT!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> ok might as well get some sleep before khan-garcia...do we think it will start around 4am?


Yep. First bell about 4:10 guaranteed :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> team haye, team frank and team chisora..unite!!!
> 
> lmao @ this sing a long!!! awwwwwwwww


This is beautiful man!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> ok might as well get some sleep before khan-garcia...do we think it will start around 4am?


HBO go on air at 4am and aren't showing any of the undercard so yeah :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I just realised that GSora won the EVT!


lol what? Seriously, how?

He got knocked the fuck out in 5 rounds and now owes 20 grand to charity


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

gunna play FF9 now whilst waiting for Khan Garcia, living the dream, so much swag


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck me.. I had a few quid on the 5th round. Just heard the time on at the bell was 2mins 59.. Couldn't cut it any finer than that


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh ffs put Haye 6-10 or points instead of 1-5 and pts for gods sake need to pay more attention when placing bets in future atsch


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> We're having a bit of trouble here to, it said to me a few times when I tried to log back on here that the site had reached his resource capacity or something like that...


That's not the best, I haven't had any problems but if the server is struggling with the relatively small numbers on here just now it'll need some work when the place gets bigger. Something for Jay to look at tomorrow when he gets out of bed with Trinity.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> lol what? Seriously, how?
> 
> He got knocked the fuck out in 5 rounds and now owes 20 grand to charity


what a hater

keyboard warrior roe lovin' the broken toe


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BBBC got EVT'd so hard tonight.

Good fight, great atmosphere/event, and then all the sporting touches after like the respect they've shown to each other, donating to charity and shit.

This might be the most brutal EVT loss in history. They look very silly right now.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

At first I thought it was a shit stoppage, because there was only a few seconds until the bell.

BUT

Then I thought hey, the referee got to look Chisora in the face and deep in the eyes, and for all we know he was completely vacant staring into space.

So the referee obviously knew something we didn't.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> gunna play FF9 now whilst waiting for Khan Garcia, living the dream, so much swag


The man with the iron fists!!!!!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Who's this interviewer? He's pretty decent.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"The Dark Lord" :rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

also, he never got knocked the fuck out, he got stopped when he was ok to continue, what an EVT win, hit me with the john terry logic though @Roe

anything Roe says should be dismissed as broken toe talk after the john terry thread

change your name to Toe lad,

@Toe


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Say what you want about Chisora but Vitali Klitschko, Robert Helenius, Tyson Fury, David Haye and signed to fight Wladimir Klitschko-inside less than 20 pro fights. A sack the size of a sasquatch's.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> now owes 20 grand to charity


This tbg.

Charity wins the EVT.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Warren G!!!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> The man with the iron fists!!!!!!!


I'm gunna watch that when it drops

not out yet is it?

RZARector!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Great night, pure drama. Chisora and Haye deserve a lot of credit for their post-fight display. A proud night for boxing.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> At first I thought it was a shit stoppage, because there was only a few seconds until the bell.


This shouldn't have any bearing on a referee's decision though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> also, he never got knocked the fuck out, he got stopped when he was ok to continue, what an EVT win, hit me with the john terry logic though @Roe
> 
> anything Roe says should be dismissed as broken toe talk after the john terry thread
> 
> ...


:rofl Its gonna catch on, I guarantee


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> also, he never got knocked the fuck out, he got stopped when he was ok to continue, what an EVT win, hit me with the john terry logic though @Roe
> 
> anything Roe says should be dismissed as broken toe talk after the john terry thread
> 
> ...


:rofl

Shit post but you made me laugh at the end.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair stoppage. His legs were trembling all over the place 

Good fucking fight


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I'm gunna watch that when it drops
> 
> not out yet is it?
> 
> RZARector!


Nov 2nd in the US..it better drop here this year or i will cut some heads off!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Toe Cock Block.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This shouldn't have any bearing on a referee's decision though.


true

it was a poor stoppage because Dereck got up and was ok to continue

as someone said earlier though, it wasn't a travesty or anything, just a poor stoppage, but we're used to them now, credit to David, we shouldn't take anything from him


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

fuckin hell.. Frank is gracious in defeat.. Must be fuckin pissed.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Jim Kelly

nice one, can't wait


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope Vitali-Haye and Chisora-Helenius 2 come off now


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Great night, pure drama. Chisora and Haye deserve a lot of credit for their post-fight display. A proud night for boxing.


nicely put. I couldn't ask more with that fight and the unity!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Dereck was chinned and had he gone on he would only have been properly hurt. On the second knockdown he fell face first befor rolling over. 
It was a legit stoppage IMHO. The guy still wasn't right and even with a minute to recuperate the probability is that he would have been sparked again. 
David Haye had won every round and I know that the Chisora fans will be hurting but he fought well and lost to a better boxer.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Toe

take ten lad


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This shouldn't have any bearing on a referee's decision though.


I think it should. Bit of discretion.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Massive fight for Nathan... Can't wait for this...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:hi:


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Price has signed for Warren, odd decision


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Price on Boxnation :yep


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

HW's > other divisions


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

If tonight proved something once and for all, its that Vitali Klitschko is no massive puncher anymore, if he ever was, and Haye's easily a better puncher than people give him credit for. People were far too critical of Haye's power in light of fights against Valuev and Ruiz who have solid chins themselves.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

nahkis said:


> HW's > other divisions


Not true, and the facts prove it. Still, the division is enjoying a slight resurgence of late, which im happy about. Its the marquee weight class after all.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> :hi:


you fucking legend!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Teetoe


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

How scouse is David Price?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> I think it should. Bit of discretion.


I disagree. What should the ref do? "I don't think this fighter is in a condition to continue *looks at watch* Ah, there's only 20 seconds left, let's see how this plays out."


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage ;-)


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this guy drunk?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I disagree. What should the ref do? "I don't think this fighter is in a condition to continue *looks at watch* Ah, there's only 20 seconds left, let's see how this plays out."


I disagree.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> @Teetoe


:rofl:clap:

gunna change it now


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought he could have let Chisora have another opportunity, but its one of those ones I'm not particularly critical of. After going down twice with the type of toughness Chisora possesses its a judgement call and the ref was close enough to decide best.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I disagree. What should the ref do? "I don't think this fighter is in a condition to continue *looks at watch* Ah, there's only 20 seconds left, let's see how this plays out."


I agree with you


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> I disagree.


You realise the Ref doesn't keep time, right? Are you saying you would like him to keep time, or there be some sort of method where he can take time into consideration while officiating a fight?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dunno how to change my name laa, fuck it


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Not true, and the facts prove it. Still, the division is enjoying a slight resurgence of late, which im happy about. Its the marquee weight class after all.


Nah, it's cool to say how the division sucks nowadays, there's been a string of quality fights in the last year by fighters 10x more interesting than Khan and the Hispanic midget he's fighting tonight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


>


Thanks for posting, Ish. :good

Chisora was going through some poltergeist type shit with his eyes as he went down.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I reckon the ref should stop, look at the fighter, and if he decides the lad is in no position to continue he should say 'wait there laz' then ask the timekeeper how much is left in the round, and then make a new decision based on whether John Terry is racist or not


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@Ishy That gif is brutal


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm happy that it was a good fight. Fair play to Haye, though I'm a bit worried about Chisora. After losing to Fury, getting robbed against Helenius, losing to Vitali and being sparked by Haye, thing's aren't looking too bright for him in the future. I don't want him to be lost in a constant loop of shit domestic fights against the likes of Sam fucking Sexton, I want him in the spotlight. I want Chisora-Helenius II.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Most devastating finish from the Hayemaker ever there. That left that started it all was a peach :yep

I'm so glad that Haye put on a performance and closed the show; keeps the detractors of BoxNation away for a few days at least :happy


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

It was a good fight though! Happy about that.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Chisora's suffered a combination of ill-fortune and self-inflicted woes, TBH.

Shit preparation and mindset for the Fury fight, only himself to blame.

Robbed against Helenius, very unlucky.

Creditable and unexpected performance against Vitali.

David Haye was just too good and too quick for him, everybody should have expected this.

I give him credit for this tough run of fights, though. I think he should be able to get through it provided the punches he took tonight don't affect his durability, he's too obtuse to be affected mentally.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

good stoppage and that's coming from someone who would have made some cash if it'd got into the 6th, gutted but well done to haye it was a good fight and a great finish.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Obviously not gonna happen but I really hope Haye stays active now. Go to America next, fight someone like Arreola, Chambers, Wilder, Mitchell etc. Beat them convincingly, get another one or some European (Helenius, Povetkin etc) to come over here and beat the shit out of them. THEN make a genuine claim to take on Vitali or Wlad again and have a go at it properly this time.

But again.. not gonna happen :-(

At his best, I really believe Haye can beat everyone in the division. But he has to do it or at least try otherwise it's fucking annoying.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I reckon the ref should stop, look at the fighter, and if he decides the lad is in no position to continue he should say 'wait there laz' then ask the timekeeper how much is left in the round, and then make a new decision based on whether John Terry is racist or not


:rofl


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You realise the Ref doesn't keep time, right? Are you saying you would like him to keep time, or there be some sort of method where he can take time into consideration while officiating a fight?


You need to re-read what I said Bryyyyyyyn.

I said I first thought it was a bullshit stoppage... because he was up by 8 and ready to fight... but the ref obviously saw something in his eyes... so it was a correct stoppage.



Bryn said:


> Are you saying... some sort of method where he can take time into consideration while officiating a fight?


Like a noise or a clapper to declare that there's 10 second left in the fight?


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> I'm happy that it was a good fight. Fair play to Haye, though I'm a bit worried about Chisora. After losing to Fury, getting robbed against Helenius, losing to Vitali and being sparked by Haye, thing's aren't looking too bright for him in the future. I don't want him to be lost in a constant loop of shit domestic fights against the likes of Sam fucking Sexton, I want him in the spotlight.* I want Chisora-Helenius II.*


:deal Helenius has said multiple times he wants a second fight (think he knows he lost and is pissed off about it), I doubt Chisora would turn it down either at this point.

The robbery made people forget about the fight itself, which was a beatiful HW-fight between two up and coming contenders, exactly what the division hadn't had for years. Chisora's fucking great, look at the guys he's fought against this early on in his career, all materialized as good fights in the ring as well.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

"Just for info. I haven't signed with Frank Warren OR boxnation. Frank Maloney is in talks with boxnation to be our new broadcaster."

David Price.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> Obviously not gonna happen but I really hope Haye stays active now. Go to America next, fight someone like Arreola, Chambers, Wilder, Mitchell etc. Beat them convincingly, get another one or some European (Helenius, Povetkin etc) to come over here and beat the shit out of them. THEN make a genuine claim to take on Vitali or Wlad again and have a go at it properly this time.
> 
> But again.. not gonna happen :-(
> 
> At his best, I really believe Haye can beat everyone in the division. But he has to do it or at least try otherwise it's fucking annoying.


good post until you said 'have a go at it properly this time', Wlad beat him fair and square and is better than him, he would do the same again. Full credit to Wladimir for what happened in that fight. Same as full credit to Haye for what happened tonight.

Also, very good point on saying 'not gunna happen'. Haye has no interest in working his way through the division, he wants only big money fights and big publicity. Theis is David Haye we're talking about here, not Junior Witter.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Personally don't care about watching haye again if it's not a klitschko then i'm really not fussed at all, he can retire.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Nah, it's cool to say how the division sucks nowadays, there's been a string of quality fights in the last year by fighters 10x more interesting than Khan and the Hispanic midget he's fighting tonight.


Midget? Garcia is 5'9 and weighs in at 140, he probably cuts a good but of weight in camp to. Hes not huge but hardly a midget.

Garcia-Khan could well be a better fight than Haye-Chisora, its possible!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Chisora to be offered to Price by Warren maybe?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Toe

are you kidding? I just saw your edit. What are you mate, a hardcore fanboy?

'he has to do it or at least try'

he tried, he got in the ring with Wladimir and was ineffective


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

nahkis said:


> :deal Helenius has said multiple times he wants a second fight (think he knows he lost and is pissed off about it), I doubt Chisora would turn it down either at this point.
> 
> The robbery made people forget about the fight itself, which was a beatiful HW-fight between two up and coming contenders, exactly what the division hadn't had for years. Chisora's fucking great, look at the guys he's fought against this early on in his career, all materialized as good fights in the ring as well.


Yeah, it was a cracking fight. A war. The Fury and Vitali fights were entertaining as well, and this is why I don't want Chisora to go to the dogs.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> good post until you said 'have a go at it properly this time', Wlad beat him fair and square and is better than him, he would do the same again. Full credit to Wladimir for what happened in that fight. Same as full credit to Haye for what happened tonight.
> 
> Also, very good point on saying 'not gunna happen'. Haye has no interest in working his way through the division, he wants only big money fights and big publicity. Theis is David Haye we're talking about here, not Junior Witter.





Teeto said:


> @Toe
> 
> are you kidding? I just saw your edit. What are you mate, a hardcore fanboy?
> 
> ...


:lol: Stop fucking arguing you confused scouse twat!

When did I say Wlad didn't beat him fair and square? :huh

What edit? I know he tried against Wlad, I was one of the few people giving him props for defending himself well and for actually trying, despite what a lot of people thought.

But in terms of his overall career, no he didn't try before. He fought Audley fucking Harrison before Wlad which shows everything about his motivations.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Decy said:


> Chisora to be offered to Price by Warren maybe?


nah can't see that at all and if warren does he's a twat, chisora needs to take one or two easyish fights now to build some confidence back, that's four defeats on the trot.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@nahkis

'Chisora is fucking great'

haha wtf? I'm a big Chisora fan, but no, just no. I have a lot of respect for him getting in the ring and being a contender, but he is far from great.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I reckon the ref should stop, look at the fighter, and if he decides the lad is in no position to continue he should say 'wait there laz' then ask the timekeeper how much is left in the round, and then make a new decision based on whether John Terry is racist or not












I figured he heard a clapper so knew the bell was about to ring.

I did say it was a correct stoppage.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> :lol: Stop fucking arguing you confused scouse twat!
> 
> When did I say Wlad didn't beat him fair and square? :huh
> 
> ...


what's all this about he can beat anyone if he tries then? He definitely can't, because he has tried against the best and lost in one sided fashion.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> You need to re-read what I said Bryyyyyyyn.
> 
> I said I first thought it was a bullshit stoppage... because he was up by 8 and ready to fight... but the ref obviously saw something in his eyes... so it was a correct stoppage.
> 
> Like a noise or a clapper to declare that there's 10 second left in the fight?


I understand what you said now. "Take ten for yourself laz, sound. Barry. Swag etc"


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> and if warren does he's a twat,.


Answered you own question really.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> @nahkis
> 
> 'Chisora is fucking great'
> 
> haha wtf? I'm a big Chisora fan, but no, just no. I have a lot of respect for him getting in the ring and being a contender, but he is far from great.


Didn't mean in the ring necessarily, but the way he's been fighting big risk fights and giving a fight to everyone in the last year, he's been fucking great for the division and boxing in general.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

nahkis said:


> Didn't mean in the ring necessarily, but the way he's been fighting big risk fights and giving a fight to everyone in the last year, he's been fucking great for the division and boxing in general.


oh ok, I agree, he's fantastic for boxing


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> what's all this about he can beat anyone if he tries then? He definitely can't, because he has tried against the best and lost in one sided fashion.


"At his best". Haye was nowhere near at his best against Wlad. Tbh, Wlad at his best beats Haye at his best anyway but that's another point.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Already on YT :lol:. With Epix commentary.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> "At his best". Haye was nowhere near at his best against Wlad. Tbh, Wlad at his best beats Haye at his best anyway but that's another point.


we're really nit picking if we are going to say Haye was not at his best mate

ok then, I will nit pick from now on and talk about what percentage the fighter was at and how they were not at their best even though they were in their physical prime or there or there abouts

it's about to get real 'Montreal Duran' up in this bitch

'88 Tyson', 'Montreal Duran', 'Rees from the M'Baye fight', let's do this, Bring Da Muthafuckin Ruckus


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> we're really nit picking if we are going to say Haye was not at his best mate
> 
> ok then, I will nit pick from now on and talk about what percentage the fighter was at and how they were not at their best even though they were in their physical prime or there or there abouts
> 
> ...


:lol: wtf? You really are a funny one mate.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> "At his best". Haye was nowhere near at his best against Wlad. Tbh, Wlad at his best beats Haye at his best anyway but that's another point.


You just said that Haye beats anyone in the division at his best, then you did a turn around and say that Wlad at his best beats Haye at his best, so you werent serious when you said Haye can beat everyone?:think


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> You just said that Haye beats anyone in the division at his best, then you did a turn around and say that Wlad at his best beats Haye at his best, so you werent serious when you said Haye can beat everyone?:think


exactly
@Toe I was just putting the funny stuff in the post to ease the tension and fuck around, I think you're talking shit basically and I said why, but you're so stubborn that you'll either keep on with flawed logic and slightly alter things or you'll just tell me to stop arguing

I'll just leave it at this, Haye can't beat anyone in the division at his best.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> You just said that Haye beats anyone in the division at his best, then you did a turn around and say that Wlad at his best beats Haye at his best, so you werent serious when you said Haye can beat everyone?:think


What I meant was that Wlad at his best negates Haye at his best, ie they can't both be at their best at the same time.

People can keep mocking him for saying he had a broken toe but Haye's movement was clearly hampered in their fight. With better preparation and more fights behind him, I'd definitely give Haye a shot against Wladimir. But his mindset (and toe..) has to be right.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> @nahkis
> 
> 'Chisora is fucking great'
> 
> haha wtf? I'm a big Chisora fan, but no, just no. I have a lot of respect for him getting in the ring and being a contender, but he is far from great.


Depends what he means by great... In what respect.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :rofl What a twat.


The presenter was pushing for Haye to get a top 5 ESPN ranking but Dan got his knickers in a twist at the idea:yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Toe said:


> *What I meant was that Wlad at his best negates Haye at his best, ie they can't both be at their best at the same time.*
> 
> People can keep mocking him for saying he had a broken toe but Haye's movement was clearly hampered in their fight. With better preparation and more fights behind him, I'd definitely give Haye a shot against Wladimir. But his mindset (and toe..) has to be right.


What are you talking about man? :lol:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> What I meant was that Wlad at his best negates Haye at his best, ie they can't both be at their best at the same time.
> 
> People can keep mocking him for saying he had a broken toe but Haye's movement was clearly hampered in their fight. With better preparation and more fights behind him, I'd definitely give Haye a shot against Wladimir. But his mindset (and toe..) has to be right.


fucking mindset, don't be a spastic, one of the worst excuses ever, he fought Wladimir at his best and he lost. And even if you're going to talk about the toe (laughable imo), the fight was a mismatch, not a close fight in which you could say Haye could do better if he was 'at his best'

madness mate


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> What are you talking about man? :lol:


:rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I reckon Hatton could beat Mayweather if he was at his best


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Whatever lads. I obviously can't explain what I mean so let's just leave it :good


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I reckon Hatton could beat Mayweather if he was at his best


Roger that.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

'I can't explain what I mean'

stubborn man

don't talk about fighters like Khan not accepting losses until you can accept this EVT loss @Toe

CHB EVT TOE!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

tell Tommy to update EVTRec


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

lol and I'm the stubborn one? It's my opinion mate. Obviously I'm not gonna change that just because you post ':rofl' a few times. I'm not explaining my view well clearly because nobody seems to agree with me so fair enough. 

Congrats on winning this mythical event. Have fun updating your boxrec profile mate :thumbsup


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm just fuckin round, I'll stop breaking your balls now @Toe


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Everyone has a different opinion. Even people who have some of the most outrageous predictions or thoughts on fights have in the end proved to be right..Come over as a bit narrow minded when people dismiss it because they can't see it happening... Weird shit happens. Its a fact.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Styles make fights, tonight was a classic example.

Haye beats Vitali all ends up, but he'd never beat Wladamir.

Chisora has more chance of beating Wladamir then Haye.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If you asked David Haye whether he was at his best against Wlad, I highly doubt he'd say yes and likewise I highly doubt you'd do anything like a ':rofl' laughing at him :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Styles make fights, tonight was a classic example.
> 
> Haye beats Vitali all ends up, but he'd never beat Wladamir.
> 
> Chisora has more chance of beating Wladamir then Haye.


Agree with this and funnily enough when Chisora was signed to fight Wlad in December 2010, I said on esb that Chisora has a better chance of beating Wlad than Haye due to their styles. I'm pretty sure most laughed at me then before 50% went on to vote that Haye would beat Wlad..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I reckon Hatton could beat Mayweather if he was at his best


I reckon Mayweather's very best can negate Hatton's very best, so therefore neither fighter can ever be at 100 % while their in the ring together.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> If you asked David Haye whether he was at his best against Wlad, I highly doubt he'd say yes and likewise I highly doubt you'd do anything like a ':rofl' laughing at him :good


of course he wouldn't say he was at his best, Haye is a fucking salesman, fact, and of course I would laugh, I laughed my ass off when he blamed it all on his toe. I have no problem with fighters making excuses, I actually think it's a positive thing, it means that they mentally won't accept defeat and it breeds confidence if nothing else. I just think it's gay when fanboys use the excuses.

Anyway, as you said about a thousand posts ago, we might as well just leave this now. No beef mate.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I reckon Mayweather's very best can negate Hatton's very best, so therefore neither fighter can ever be at 100 % while their in the ring together.


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> tell Tommy to update EVTRec


"Wreck", with a 'W'.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I reckon Mayweather's very best can negate Hatton's very best, so therefore neither fighter can ever be at 100 % while their in the ring together.


:lol: Well I know what I mean anyway.



Bryn said:


> "Wreck", with a 'W'.


:lol: Bryn's been listening to some Barry music shit. Impressive.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> :lol: Well I know what I mean anyway.
> 
> :lol: Bryn's been listening to some Barry music shit. Impressive.


he inboxes me every day with a pic of himself saying 'swag, swag, so much swag'

the lad is a legend


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Toe I'm not lying btw, no joke at all


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

At the end of the day, that was a pretty decent HW fight. 
I personally believe it was a good stoppage- and I know that some will not agree- but Dereck was fairly blown after the second knockdown. 
It lived up to the hype for me, even as a neutral thinking that Haye would have too much for Chisora, both fighters gave a decent display.
Chisora will learn from this and Haye may get his shot at Vitali.


----------



## nahkis (Jun 6, 2012)

What's this shit Roe/Toe, Haye's a class fighter but Wlad is clearly better.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

True dat


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nahkis said:


> What's this shit Roe/Toe, Haye's a class fighter but *Wlad is clearly better*.


I know he is :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe EVT CHB


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Had to watch this fight in some random pub. The horse racing was on today so they'd double booked some shit DJ who was trying to send everyone home on an overdose of nostalgia. What a nightmare. There was shit music blaring all through the undercard and ringwalks and even the fight until the 2nd round. Nobody was interested in his music, everyone was watching the boxing but undeterred he continued blasting his 80s filth and even everyone cheering when he stopped the music for a second couldn't put him off. I think someone had a word and he turned it off at round 2 but he put it back on as soon as the fight was over. What a cunt.

Also, I had a good view of one of the TVs until some fat bitch decided to sit in front of me. She was sat down for 10 seconds until she grew tired of her boyfriend/anyone not giving a shit about her and decided to regress to childhood in what I can only describe as a deliberate attack on my patience. What a cunt.

So yeah, I missed the interviews (and singalong ???) at the end so if anyone has them that'd be lovely. I don't think I'll ever go to a pub to watch boxing again.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

So, who thinks Khan will stop Garcia within 8?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> he inboxes me every day with a pic of himself saying 'swag, swag, so much swag'
> 
> the lad is a legend


:lol: What!?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: What!?


I'm confused now mate, please tell me it's you that does that, don't play with my mind like this


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> So, who thinks Khan will stop Garcia within 8?


You?

I really can't make up my mind on this fight. I think Garcia's lack of head movement could be a problem and Khan should be able to use his speed and workrate to edge it. I don't think he'll stop Garcia and certainly not early. If Danny can get to trade, he'll win IMO.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

why was haye wearing trainers?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> So, who thinks Khan will stop Garcia within 8?


I've had a bet on Khan in 7... I think he'll outbox him early with ease. It's when Khan doesn't dispatch of his opponents he usually has trouble.. Looses a bit of speed and his head. So at 50/1 I couldn't resist Garcia in the 11th.. either.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Toe said:


> You?
> 
> I really can't make up my mind on this fight. I think Garcia's lack of head movement could be a problem and Khan should be able to use his speed and workrate to edge it. I don't think he'll stop Garcia and certainly not early. If Danny can get to trade, he'll win IMO.


I look at Garcias record and it's pretty offputting.. Holt.. Campbell and Morales who caused him problems early on.. They're all way way past their best.. this looks like a pretty big step up for him.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Toe said:


> You?
> 
> I really can't make up my mind on this fight. I think Garcia's lack of head movement could be a problem and Khan should be able to use his speed and workrate to edge it. I don't think he'll stop Garcia and certainly not early. If Danny can get to trade, he'll win IMO.


No, I'm with you bud.. I can see this fight going either way. The guys in the trade seem to reckon that Khan can take him if he boxes long and Garcia uses his usual square on style. I am not a Khan hater but would like to see him put on a bit of a display to restore a bit of confidence in him as a boxer.

Anything to deflect from his retarded toothpaste/fluoride comments. He can be a bit of a tit at times..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I'm confused now mate, please tell me it's you that does that, don't play with my mind like this


Does what? You doing that weird Teeto thing where you go off on one and noone knows what you're talking about? What are you on about? We cool, bro. We cool.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Anything to deflect from his retarded toothpaste/fluoride comments. He can be a bit of a tit at times..


:lol: :yep



Bryn said:


> Does what? You doing that weird Teeto thing where you go off on one and noone knows what you're talking about? What are you on about? We cool, bro. We cool.


:lol:


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I look at Garcias record and it's pretty offputting.. Holt.. Campbell and Morales who caused him problems early on.. They're all way way past their best.. this looks like a pretty big step up for him.


Getting past the glass jaw thing, he is a very talented boxer. I think that his speed should see him through this. But as with any of his fights there is always the question of him having to prove that he can take a punch when he has the skill not to be in that position. He needs to mature as a boxer and use his talents to best effect.

He can still be a bit of a tit though.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I look at Garcias record and it's pretty offputting.. Holt.. Campbell and Morales who caused him problems early on.. They're all way way past their best.. this looks like a pretty big step up for him.


And Khan has beaten who? He went life and death with Maidana and lost narrowly to Peterson. Decent fighters, yes, but the only people he's gotten out there comfortably is Malignaggi and Judah. Judah is ancient and Paulie is, again, an average fighter. Let's not pretend Khan has actually seen off world class talent.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> And Khan has beaten who? He went life and death with Maidana and lost narrowly to Peterson. Decent fighters, yes, but the only people he's gotten out there comfortably is Malignaggi and Judah. Judah is ancient and Paulie is, again, an average fighter. Let's not pretend Khan has actually seen off world class talent.


how is malignaggi average? he's only been beaten by top guys and is a good boxer.

also you can't just discredit his win against maidana because he had a scare in the 10th. it's a solid win. so is the kotelnik one seeing as kotelnik beat alexander.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I did feel quite sorry for Matthew Hall tonight. I thought that he had done enough to win his bout.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> how is malignaggi average? he's only been beaten by top guys and is a good boxer.


A good boxer who never posed any threat at all to a fighter like Khan. He looked small in the ring and he can't punch to save his life. The man has lost virtually every single time he stepped up in class. Khan was supposed to win, and he did.

In any event, there's not a huge distinction between who Khan has defeated to who Garcia has defeated. Kendall Holt and Paulie Malignaggi are comparable levels of fighters, whereas the same Morales that Garcia took out gave Maidana 12 rounds of hell.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> A good boxer who never posed any threat at all to a fighter like Khan.


So Khan being better than someone means they are bad, not Khan is good. OK then.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Kendall Holt and Paulie Malignaggi are comparable levels of fighters,


nope.jpg


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> And Khan has beaten who? He went life and death with Maidana and lost narrowly to Peterson. Decent fighters, yes, but the only people he's gotten out there comfortably is Malignaggi and Judah. Judah is ancient and Paulie is, again, an average fighter. Let's not pretend Khan has actually seen off world class talent.


When Khan was WBA champion everyone was screaming for him to fight Maidana.. He was apparently the best in the division and Khan beat him.... Paulie.. like it or not.. is a world champion. No ones pretending.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> When Khan was WBA champion everyone was screaming for him to fight Maidana.. He was apparently the best in the division and Khan beat him.... Paulie.. like it or not.. is a world champion. No ones pretending.


And he gets credit for beating Maidana, he just about did it, but it's not like he'll be dropping down levels when he jumps in the ring with Danny Garcia. Quite frankly, I believe Garcia to be an all round more talented fighter than Maidana, and I think his physical attributes are going to make for a very competitive fight.



> So Khan being better than someone means they are bad, not Khan is good. OK then.


Paulie's greatest attribute is his hand-speed, arguably, and Khan even had him beat in that department. Style-wise, Paulie had nothing for Khan. Garcia on the other hand has deceptively fast hands himself, great fundamentals, and he can bang.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Kotelnik was a good win, lets not beat about the Bush. 

Garcia is a good fighter and will present Khan with some challenges. People who think Khan will have an easy time with him are criminally underrating Danny.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah but just because Khan was better than him doesn't mean Malignaggi is suddenly some average journeyman. He's a top boxer, which he has proven time and time again and the fact that he can't punch the skin off a rice pudding but he's still a world champion is a testament to his ability, not a derisory factor and discrediting Khan's win against him based on the fact that Khan was better is not only really fucking retarded on every level but insulting to Malignaggi.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Yeah but just because Khan was better than him doesn't mean Malignaggi is suddenly some average journeyman. He's a top boxer, which he has proven time and time again and the fact that he can't punch the skin off a rice pudding but he's still a world champion is a testament to his ability, not a derisory factor and discrediting Khan's win against him based on the fact that Khan was better is not only really fucking retarded on every level but insulting to Malignaggi.


Truth.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> And he gets credit for beating Maidana, he just about did it, but it's not like he'll be dropping down levels when he jumps in the ring with Danny Garcia. Quite frankly, I believe Garcia to be an all round more talented fighter than Maidana, and I think his physical attributes are going to make for a very competitive fight.
> 
> Paulie's greatest attribute is his hand-speed, arguably, and Khan even had him beat in that department. Style-wise, Paulie had nothing for Khan. Garcia on the other hand has deceptively fast hands himself, great fundamentals, and he can bang.


This is one attribute that i cant really see in garcia tbh, he hits hard enough to gain respect but hes not exactly some heavy hitter. Hes gone 12 rounds with three past it fighters in his last three fighters and has never ko'ed anyone the level of Khan. Decent puncher but no banger.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Yeah but just because Khan was better than him doesn't mean Malignaggi is suddenly some average journeyman. He's a top boxer, which he has proven time and time again and the fact that he can't punch the skin off a rice pudding but he's still a world champion is a testament to his ability, not a derisory factor and discrediting Khan's win against him based on the fact that Khan was better is not only really fucking retarded on every level but insulting to Malignaggi.


I never called Paulie Malignaggi an "average journeyman".

And I'm not discrediting that particular win based on the fact Khan was a better fighter; I'm merely saying that Khan was the perfect foil for Malignaggi's style, and that Garcia has shown enough to suggest he can mix it in that company.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> And he gets credit for beating Maidana, he just about did it, but it's not like he'll be dropping down levels when he jumps in the ring with Danny Garcia. Quite frankly, I believe Garcia to be an all round more talented fighter than Maidana, and I think his physical attributes are going to make for a very competitive fight.
> 
> Paulie's greatest attribute is his hand-speed, arguably, and Khan even had him beat in that department. Style-wise, Paulie had nothing for Khan. Garcia on the other hand has deceptively fast hands himself, great fundamentals, and he can bang.


Yea. Paulie always had the perfect style for Khan.. Not a big puncher and with slower hand speed. 
I never really considered Garcia to have massive punching power but everyone seems to be talking about it. Maybe i'm missing something. As far as I can see he has never stopped anyone of note.. and he has a lower KO percentage than Khan?!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Kotelnik was a good win, lets not beat about the Bush.
> 
> Garcia is a good fighter and will present Khan with some challenges. People who think Khan will have an easy time with him are criminally underrating Danny.


I must be underrating Danny then because I just don't see it, TBH.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> I must be underrating Danny then because I just don't see it, TBH.


:conf we'll see in a couple of hours


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Is this the Pauline Mallinaggi who had to have a haircut mid bout? :think

I know that styles make fights but fuck me...:smug

Seriously, Paulie is a good fighter and to accomplish what he has without a punch does say a lot about his talent..:clap:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> This is one attribute that i cant really see in garcia tbh, he hits hard enough to gain respect but hes not exactly some heavy hitter. Hes gone 12 rounds with three past it fighters in his last three fighters and has never ko'ed anyone the level of Khan. Decent puncher but no banger.


Glad I'm not the only one....


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

> This is one attribute that i cant really see in garcia tbh, he hits hard enough to gain respect but hes not exactly some heavy hitter. Hes gone 12 rounds with three past it fighters in his last three fighters and has never ko'ed anyone the level of Khan. Decent puncher but no banger.


Garcia possessed enough power to badly hurt Holt, and he did flatten the great Erik Morales. Don't get me wrong, Morales hasn't been a great fighter for a long time, but even Maidana wasn't able to hurt him to the same degree as Garcia.

I think the kid's power is slightly underestimated. Can we call him a banger? Perhaps not, not really, but I think he has enough in his locker to hurt and possibly stop Khan. No particular need to debate the topic all that intensely. We're going to find out in a few hours if I'm right or not.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think you need to be a heavy hitter to hurt Khan, though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Dry your eyes, mate. He did get up, well done to him, *but his legs were gone*. Chisora was done.
> 
> Why would you want him to get completely knocked unconscious, you fucking sadist.


Were. They. Fuck. I've seen people try to get out from knockouts and their legs are gone, his were not gone. He got up from both knockdowns which to be honest were knockouts for most other fighters, neither of which did he got up at something like the count of 9, he was up by 8 both times and was not all over the fucking ring.

Also, the round was over. That last shot should've knocked him out but he msanaged to get up and was in a fair enough shape that the ref should've gave him the benefit of the doubt because the round was over anyway. He was not on spaghetti legs whatsoever, was he hurt? Of course, he probably would've been KO'd wit5h another ten seconds but he was still up for the count, hadn't took a vicious beating for the full fight and wasn't all over the ring. Should've carried on, I knew Vann should've ref'd that.

Fair play to Haye though, Del was getting inside like I expected but wasn't throwing enough, and when he did was a bit too wild and slow as predicted, but still put up a great fight, both guys did and weren't dickheads about it at the end. I'm not trying to say Chisora could've got back into it, I really don't know, he might have never recovered with the minute in between rounds but I would've liked to have seen more.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I never called Paulie Malignaggi an "average journeyman".
> .


you did call him average, though.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

The referee counted to 8, asked for Chisora's hands and Chisora stumbled backwards. Fuck me, some people are not happy with a stoppage unless the ref could've counted to 20.

Also, like it's been said; The ref isn't the time keeper. He's there to decide if the fighter can defend himself, not whether he'll be able to in a minute's time.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> I don't think you need to be a heavy hitter to hurt Khan, though.


This is kind of my point. Garcia isn't a huge puncher, but he has enough to hurt and stop Khan. When did Khan ever disprove the idea that he has shaky whiskers? Certainly not against Maidana? He was reeling for an entire round in that one. Likewise, I thought Peterson was seen to hurt and disturb Khan in a number of rounds when those two fought.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

call me harsh but i gave up on khan after the peterson fight. 

his fights are exciting and thrilling but he is always on the edge. If Khan cant deal with garcia then his hopes of achieving big things is gone for now..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Were. They. Fuck. I've seen people try to get out from knockouts and their legs are gone, his were not gone. He got up from both knockdowns which to be honest were knockouts for most other fighters, neither of which did he got up at something like the count of 9, he was up by 8 both times and was not all over the fucking ring.
> 
> Also, the round was over. That last shot should've knocked him out but he msanaged to get up and was in a fair enough shape that the ref should've gave him the benefit of the doubt because the round was over anyway. He was not on spaghetti legs whatsoever, was he hurt? Of course, he probably would've been KO'd wit5h another ten seconds but he was still up for the count, hadn't took a vicious beating for the full fight and wasn't all over the ring. Should've carried on, I knew Vann should've ref'd that.
> 
> Fair play to Haye though, Del was getting inside like I expected but wasn't throwing enough, and when he did was a bit too wild and slow as predicted, but still put up a great fight, both guys did and weren't dickheads about it at the end. I'm not trying to say Chisora could've got back into it, I really don't know, he might have never recovered with the minute in between rounds but I would've liked to have seen more.


I'm off to bed, but I'll respond to this tomorrow.



scrappylinks said:


> The referee counted to 8, asked for Chisora's hands and Chisora stumbled backwards. Fuck me, some people are not happy with a stoppage unless the ref could've counted to 20.


Bang on the money.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> :conf we'll see in a couple of hours


:good

I've just never rated him. When he won the WBC title, I thought Olusegun (foolishly thinking he'd actually get his mandatory shot...) would do a number on him, so I don't really fancy his chances against Khan.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> you did call him average, though.


I believe Paulie to be an average talent, yes.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

For those of you that'll be around........

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...a-RBR-amp-Discussion-Thread&p=37192#post37192


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> This is kind of my point. Garcia isn't a huge puncher, but he has enough to hurt and stop Khan. When did Khan ever disprove the idea that he has shaky whiskers? Certainly not against Maidana? He was reeling for an entire round in that one. Likewise, I thought Peterson was seen to hurt and disturb Khan in a number of rounds when those two fought.


He took some shots by Judah that would've folden him at 135. He's stronger at 140 but I don't buy into the idea he's suddenly iron jawed. I think that was a myth built on the back of Maidana's mythical power.

I haven't seen much of Garcia to tell how much of a change he has tonight to be honest, my point was that Khan does have a better record at this stage and that malignaggi owns.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Were. They. Fuck. I've seen people try to get out from knockouts and their legs are gone, his were not gone. He got up from both knockdowns which to be honest were knockouts for most other fighters, neither of which did he got up at something like the count of 9, he was up by 8 both times and was not all over the fucking ring.
> 
> Also, the round was over. That last shot should've knocked him out but he msanaged to get up and was in a fair enough shape that the ref should've gave him the benefit of the doubt because the round was over anyway. He was not on spaghetti legs whatsoever, was he hurt? Of course, he probably would've been KO'd wit5h another ten seconds but he was still up for the count, hadn't took a vicious beating for the full fight and wasn't all over the ring. Should've carried on, I knew Vann should've ref'd that.
> 
> Fair play to Haye though, Del was getting inside like I expected but wasn't throwing enough, and when he did was a bit too wild and slow as predicted, but still put up a great fight, both guys did and weren't dickheads about it at the end. I'm not trying to say Chisora could've got back into it, I really don't know, he might have never recovered with the minute in between rounds but I would've liked to have seen more.


Mate, if Vann had reffed it would have been stopped in the 4th when he was doing OK! 
Derek was dropped ....twice ...and had nothing left.. The ref doesnt shoot off to the timekeeper and ask how much longer is left before making his decision. He looks into the boxer's eyes and decides that he shouldn't go on. It was a good decision to stop the fight, he'd have enough and didn't complain at all at the decision.
It was a good scrap which lived up to expectations with great sportsmanship at the end. A good night for boxing.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I believe Paulie to be an average talent, yes.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Manuel Charr invaded the Haye-Chisora post-fight press conference to challenge Haye.

Haye didn't even know who he was :lol:

6:30 into the video:


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Does what? You doing that weird Teeto thing where you go off on one and noone knows what you're talking about? What are you on about? We cool, bro. We cool.


haha, no chance mate, I just checked my inbox, I'm going to take a screenshot now, you PM me every day with a pic of yourself and the message is called 'Swag', if you're being serious and you aren't actually doing it on purpose then there is something wrong with CHB technically and it needs reporting, if you're winding me up then props, because it's working!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> Manuel Charr invaded the Haye-Chisora post-fight press conference to challenge Haye.
> 
> Haye didn't even know who he was :lol:
> 
> 6:30 into the video:


:rofl Haye's reaction when he first shakes his hand. "What? You want to fight me?" His look of confusion to Adam Booth is priceless :lol:

Cheers for posting Kos :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I got mad screenshots here if just in case Bryn is denying it and saying I'm lying


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

hahaha at that vid, Haye is proper confused


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Mate, if Vann had reffed it would have been stopped in the 4th when he was doing OK!
> Derek was dropped ....twice ...and had nothing left.. The ref doesnt shoot off to the timekeeper and ask how much longer is left before making his decision. He looks into the boxer's eyes and decides that he shouldn't go on. It was a good decision to stop the fight, he'd have enough and didn't complain at all at the decision.
> It was a good scrap which lived up to expectations with great sportsmanship at the end. A good night for boxing.


Honestly, I think I should take another look at it. Just a bit frustrated when a fight gets stopped when you think it can go on, you know.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was priceless. A nobody talking themselves into a fight.....who would've thunk it....
At least Haye was the recognised CW champ when he went mental on K2 .

I thought that Haye handled it very well and dismissed mr ? With the respect he deserved. 
Nice presser though. Lot of respect from Haye giving Dereck praise ( I know it's easy to do when you've won) .

At the beginning, did I hear right that Chisora said he was caught by a lucky punch?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The one downer from this fight for me was seeing Frank so happy at the end and in that press conference :-(


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Honestly, I think I should take another look at it. Just a bit frustrated when a fight gets stopped when you think it can go on, you know.


I've watched it a few times now and it is a legit stoppage for me. 
When he got up from the first knock down I thought " fuck he's a hardy boy" .

When he fell face first on the second and turned on his back, I thought " he's gone". 
The fact that he got back up is brilliant- if you're a decepticon made of metal, not a human meat bag - but the poor sod was only going to be hurt some more.

That's what I think, you may think something different. That's why I love boxing. 
But David Haye won that fight in every department.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> The one downer from this fight for me was seeing Frank so happy at the end and in that press conference :-(


:lol:

you know what's weird, even though it was so one sided it was still a really good fight I thought, strange, quality though


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Toe said:


> The one downer from this fight for me was seeing Frank so happy at the end and in that press conference :-(


You calling Frank a downer? He'll sue....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :lol:
> 
> you know what's weird, even though it was so one sided it was still a really good fight I thought, strange, quality though


Yeah it was. The irony of all the shit David Haye fights that sky have hyped up over the past few years then the one good fight he's involved in they have nothing to do with and try to paint it as bad for boxing.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sky are no longer interested in boxing..


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought that it was brilliant that they were showing this fight in cinemas.
I can remember it being the biggest treat ever! To go with my dad to watch the boxing at the cinema. 
We couldn't always afford the airfare to America at the time...LOL


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

How was it in the cinema's? After the concerns it seems to have all passed off perfectly, would be great if the movie houses were full and nobody got stabby stabby.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

We didn't have the Internet or satellite TV. Unless you could go to the events you had to listen on the radio or see it at the cinema..

Fuck, I sound old....


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got back, a little disappointed in my first experience of a live boxing match. The atmosphere was decent but not as good as I expected and I don't know if it's 'cos I was nervous or because it was shit but I really couldn't get into the undercard at all.

Was the fight competitive lads? From where I was sat I thought Chisora probably got 1 round, and a couple of close-ish rounds that Haye deserved. But seen some posters say it was one sided?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

UP, it was competitive in as much as Del wasn't blown away, Haye had the quality work and most would say he took the first 4, he was certainly ahead going into the 5th, of course his stamiina could have been challenged had it gone on. 

Football stadiums aren't great for boxing imo, for atmosphere you want to attend a Froch fight at the indoor arena in Nottingham (as an example). At least it didn't kick off tonight from what i've read, surprised tbh, maybe the 'firms' have finally grown up and found new lives.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Just got back, a little disappointed in my first experience of a live boxing match. The atmosphere was decent but not as good as I expected and I don't know if it's 'cos I was nervous or because it was shit but I really couldn't get into the undercard at all.
> 
> Was the fight competitive lads? From where I was sat I thought Chisora probably got 1 round, and a couple of close-ish rounds that Haye deserved. But seen some posters say it was one sided?


Chisora was pressing the action but just not really landing much of note, hard to give him a round but he was in the fight up to the stoppage.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Haye won every round mate. It's always the same at a live event, unless your ringside it's really different only having the one point of view.
On the TV you get a different view during each round..

Did you enjoy the experience of being there live though?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I was at Chisora - Fury and I didn't have a clue who had won until the decision came in, his aggressive style must make it seem that way, also pretty shit seats mixed with not wearing my glasses does that I suppose.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> Did you enjoy the experience of being there live though?


I think so, I think Chisora losing put me in a bit of a bad mood and I just wanted to get home, but I enjoyed the atmosphere even though I thought it would be better, it was more of a laugh and a relaxed atmosphere than football, which was nice, the adrenaline rush I got when both fighters came out was brilliant too. I think I need to go to a Smaller more compact arena to really get the feel of a proper boxing atmosphere, I also think being one of the very few who was cheering for Del Boy made it difficult to get involved in any of the chants too. but i'm certainly looking to go again soon, so it can't of been to bad.

Even if some fucker nicked the programme I got for my uncle, and I left my own under my seat when I stormed off after the KO, so that was a bloody waste of money

Cheers for all the answers guys, now if you excuse me I need to sleep so this hangover can develop :barf


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This thread alone has nearly twice as many posts as the esb round by round threads for Haye/Chisora and Khan/Garcia put together.

Just saying :hat


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I'm sorry that your fighter didn't win - that will come with experience...:thumbsup
Seriously live boxing is a huge buzz.. I'm just sorry that you had a bad one.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

OK, Lets go for Khan.

I hope he wins. I thought that I'd better put that out there.. I just wish ihad the confidence that I had with Haye...

I've had some beer now, sorry. :happy:happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just in case you didn't know, the Khan round by round is here mate - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...Danny-Garcia-RBR-amp-Discussion-Thread/page12


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

He shouldn't have changed his toothpaste! 
Only fools deny the power of Fluoride.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

hat man stood next to garcia and oscar according to someone on esb. Not sure what that means like. Khan could have been stopped at the end of the third, stumbling every where.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Toe said:


> This thread alone has nearly twice as many posts as the esb round by round threads for Haye/Chisora and Khan/Garcia put together.
> 
> Just saying :hat


esb was probably down for 99% of it


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

also, did they have a roof or something on upton park? how did it get so dark? it was pitch black there while it was still bright here.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Would just like to say to @Bryn, you're right mate, just watched the fight and his legs weren't fine, he was backing off. A fair stoppage, still think he could've carried on though, but looking back on it I can understand why the ref waved it off. Same with the Khan one, two great stoppages tonight.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> Manuel Charr invaded the Haye-Chisora post-fight press conference to challenge Haye.
> 
> Haye didn't even know who he was :lol:
> 
> 6:30 into the video:


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> haha, no chance mate, I just checked my inbox, I'm going to take a screenshot now, you PM me every day with a pic of yourself and the message is called 'Swag', if you're being serious and you aren't actually doing it on purpose then there is something wrong with CHB technically and it needs reporting, if you're winding me up then props, because it's working!





Teeto said:


> I got mad screenshots here if just in case Bryn is denying it and saying I'm lying


 @Teeto :lol: I've got see these screenshots, I've no idea what you're talking about.



Flash Jab said:


> Would just like to say to @Bryn, you're right mate, just watched the fight and his legs weren't fine, he was backing off. A fair stoppage, still think he could've carried on though, but looking back on it I can understand why the ref waved it off. Same with the Khan one, two great stoppages tonight.


:good I've done ot plenty of times mate, always seems worse when you really want the fight to go on.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn

I've just got another one off you now mate, here's the screenshots I was talking about last night mate, look, there's a PM from you every day



















that's madness if you didn't know about that, 
@Toe this needs reporting mate, technical fault


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: The fuck?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Toe said:


> :lol: The fuck?


I just thought that Bryn was winding me up, but if he doesn't know that he's PM'ing me every day then it needs sorting out mate. The PM is a pic of Bryn. It's the same every day.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds like the integrity of my account has been compromised. If this is someone fucking around then its a bit silly.
@Teeto - post the pic dude, I wanna know what picture of me it is. :good


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

ok @Bryn I will post it now, it mightn't even be a real pic of you then if it's not you that sent the PM's. It might be a random guy. The original PM said something like 'look, do I have swag, swag, so much swag?', and then when I saw you posting lyrics from that TommyV diss track I just assumed that it was you sending me this PM every day.

Ok I'll post the pic now.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

@Bryn


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

so when I made that thread saying viva la revolucion thinking we'd changed everything and this forum was better for the people, it turns out that Jay and his secret police are bugging peoples accounts and doing dodgy things, this is some Soviet style East Germany shit right here yo


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

That's definitely Bryn. You can tell he's Welsh.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

How did they get that picture!? I've never even posted it!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

well it needs to be investigated, I'm expecting Jay to send out someone like Toe to make a speech saying something along the lines of 'this is being investigated internally' and then we'll never hear about it again


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What a shambles. :-(


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Teeto said:


> well it needs to be investigated, I'm expecting Jay to send out someone like Toe to make a speech saying something along the lines of 'this is being investigated internally' and then we'll never hear about it again


This is what will happen.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Sneaking into ringside seats>Everything

Thank you Mr Warren!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

MagicMan said:


> Sneaking into ringside seats>Everything
> 
> Thank you Mr Warren!


Pics or GTFO.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Pics or GTFO.




















If they don't work just check ma Twitta innit.

Shook hands with The Dark Lord after whilst wearing my Chisora hat & union jack bandana too :deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice one dude. :good


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got round to watching the fight, great performance by Haye....... One question, why was Haye wearing trainers?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> Just got round to watching the fight, great performance by Haye....... One question, why was Haye wearing trainers?


better grip


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, just seen on ESB and it reminded me, when Spike O'Sullivan got the decision over Matty Hall I though it was a bad decision, but hadn't really been paying enough attention to it to score it. Was it on TV? And if so do most of you agree it was a robbery? If it wasn't did any of you who went happen to watch it?

EDIT: Oh and how was David Price on the commentary?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

What was all the undercard results, only caught the Haye Chiora Fight


----------

